# Проблемы с шеей (остеохондроз, спондилоартроз, нестабильность и т.д.)



## Delion (5 Апр 2017)

После неудачного укола и последующей тяжелой аллергической реакции начались головные боли, головокружения, одышка, усталость и т.д. Неврологи утверждали что это из-за перенесенного стресса. 

Сделал МРТ головы и сосудов, рентген ШОП с функциональными пробами, УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи, экг (много раз) и УЗИ сердца и брюшной полости.  

На очереди МРТ ШЕИ с ангиографией (для более детального диагноза). 

На данный момент: головные боли тупые и стреляющие  боли в шее, головокружения, спазм мышц грудных (преимущественно слева) и мышц живота с небольшими болями (периодически), боли в области сердца, прострелы по позвоночнику. 

Прошел курс лечения: ЛФК, массаж, таблетки :дилакса, сирдалуд, билобил интенс, диакарб. 

Спазмов во время приемов сирдалуда не было, но после окончания приема вновь появились.

Часто бывает учащенный пульс и ЧСС, тонометр выдает аритмию,  экг говорит об ускоренном ЧСС (84 в минуту) и единичной желудочковой экстрасистолии, аритмия не постоянна. 

УЗИ брюшной полости и осмотр окулиста показал отсутствие проблем. 

В приложении: результат МРТ головы, рентген + фото, УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы,  УЗИ сердца. 

Рекомендован осмотр кардиологом, но бесплатно очень большая очередь,  есть ли смысл идти на платный прием?

Результаты обследований.

Рентген снимки..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Апр 2017)

Выложите снимки и другие результаты обследований непосредственно на Форуме.


----------



## Delion (7 Апр 2017)

Сделал МРТ ШОП. Грыжа диска C6/C7 и локальное расширение центрального канала на этом фоне. Протрузия диска С5/С6. Умеренно выраженные проявления спондилоартроза. Незначительная ассиметрия кровотока по интракраниальным сегментам ПА (D>S)

P.S. Как выложить фото на форуме? (я выкладывал через загрузить файл)


----------



## La murr (8 Апр 2017)

@Delion, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Delion (8 Апр 2017)

Обследование


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Апр 2017)

А где МРТ шейного отдела?


----------



## Delion (8 Апр 2017)

МРТ шеи.

               

          

Еще...

          

Еще...


----------



## AIR (10 Апр 2017)

Delion написал(а):


> После неудачного укола и последующей тяжелой аллергической реакции начались головные боли, головокружения, одышка, усталость и т.д. Неврологи утверждали что это из-за перенесенного стресса.


Могу предположить,  что аллергическая реакциия усугубила уже имеющуюся отечность и напряжение в мышцах ..


Delion написал(а):


> На данный момент: головные боли тупые и стреляющие боли в шее, головокружения,


Имеются нарушения в мышцах шеи и на особенно важном, кранио-вертебральном переходе.. Хотя рентгенологи и наклеили бумажку на самом важном уровне С0-С1 сбоку..... Но все равно видно ограничение подвижности и боковой наклон позвонков С0-С1-С2. ..


Delion написал(а):


> спазм мышц грудных (преимущественно слева) и мышц живота с небольшими болями (периодически), боли в области сердца, прострелы по позвоночнику.


И такое может быть, особенно если часты статические нагрузки и лабильная нервная система, что , предполагаю,  в данном случае и имеется..


----------



## Delion (10 Апр 2017)

Подскажите пожалуйста что вы порекомендуете мне делать?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Апр 2017)

Желательно обратиться за помощью к грамотному врачу-мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками, который установит правильный диагноз и проведёт необходимое лечение.


----------



## Delion (10 Апр 2017)

Город у нас с виду большой (областной центр, Мурманск), но с врачами не все хорошо. Пытаюсь попасть на прием к заведующему неврологического отделения больных с ОНМК, вроде как занимается он мануальными техниками. Надеюсь получится попасть на следующей неделе. 

Что делать до того как к нему попаду? Можно ли носить воротник Шанца?  Лежать на аппликаторе Кузнецова? Делать упражнения ЛФК на шею без инструктора?


----------



## AIR (11 Апр 2017)

Delion написал(а):


> Пытаюсь попасть на прием к заведующему неврологического отделения больных с ОНМК, вроде как занимается он мануальными техниками. Надеюсь получится попасть на следующей неделе.


Ох, осторожно. .. Не очень то я люблю "многостаночников".. типа "коль сапоги начнет тачать пирожник "..  Лично я 25 лет занимаюсь только мануальной терапией, даже от рефлексотерапии лет 15 назад отказался,  так все в куче сочетать сложно..


----------



## vbl15 (11 Апр 2017)

Есть достаточно большая грыжа межпозвонкового диска и сирингомиелия на этом уровне. Думаю, показана операция.


----------



## AIR (11 Апр 2017)

vbl15 написал(а):


> Есть достаточно большая грыжа межпозвонкового диска и сирингомиелия на этом уровне. Думаю показана операция.


Дык я и говорю,  что очень осторожным быть надо..


Delion написал(а):


> На данный момент: головные боли тупые и стреляющие боли в шее, головокружения,


А вот это, скорее,  в проблемам кранио-вертебального перехода относится...


----------



## Delion (11 Апр 2017)

vbl15 написал(а):


> сирингомиелия на этом уровне.


Подскажите пожалуйста я в состоянии это увидеть на снимках МРТ?
[QUOTE="*AIR"*] А вот это, скорее, в проблемам кранио-вертебального перехода относится...[/QUOTE]
Сделать МРТ кранио-вертебального перехода? Или нет смысла?


----------



## vbl15 (11 Апр 2017)

Delion написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста я в состоянии это увидеть на снимках МРТ?


Да, видно на мрт шеи.


----------



## Delion (11 Апр 2017)

Что-то я не очень понял, делать или не делать МРТ кранио-вертебального перехода?
Операция по удалению грыжи?


----------



## vbl15 (11 Апр 2017)

Delion написал(а):


> Операция по удалению грыжи?


да


----------



## Delion (11 Апр 2017)

Подскажите какая операция на ваш взгляд будет оптимальна (в смысле вид операции)?


----------



## Delion (11 Апр 2017)

Подскажите пожалуйста это гидромиелическая спинномозговая киста?


----------

